# rescue dog



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

just phoned a woman who deals with rescue dogs. she has a black, wiry haired, female, terrier type mongrel who's about 3 or 4 years. anyway she's going to let us have her for the weekend to see if she 'suits'. haven't seen her yet. any ideas how to make her feel relaxed being here? is dried dog food better than tinned stuff? will i put a bed for her under a table or something to make her more 'secure' feeling? will i keep her on a lead when walking or let her off(in case she runs away)?. her name's kipper. any advice welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Very very cool, and I wish you and Kipper all the best in checking each other out!

Definitely keep her on lead. A dog in a new space is VERY likely to run away - she doesn't know the arrangement, lol....she only knows that suddenly she is in some place entirely foreign (doesn't realize this could be her new home)..so even if she really likes you, she still might feel like she is SUPPOSED to go looking for her other home.

Personally, I'd have the dog sleep in bed with me, lol...but that is certainly not a requirement. They do like to be nearby. If you can put a little bed area, or a nice soft towel covering a big pillow, on the floor at the foot of your bed, she will get the idea that she is CLOSE to the pack leader (you) and feel very protective and secure.

No way to know re the food. Buy both and see what she likes. Just like any guest!

Let us know how it goes!!!!
Love,
dog nut


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

don't you mean doughnut?

 :lol: :twisted:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry, i forgot, donut where you come from... :wink:

good luck with the doggie pdr.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

LOLOLOL...very clever. However, you are the mom to my favorite cat in the world, so I will endure your caustic humor.

:wink:

ADORE his recent head shot in the Pet Chats section.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

pdr said:


> is dried dog food better than tinned stuff?


I'd go with the latter.

In my experience with dogs, they like their food moist, tender, meaty (and still moving).

That is, if cost isn't too much of a concern for you.

e


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks for your advice. 
she arrived yesterday  and is a little scruffy mongrel with huge bat like ears. she likes to sit with me or bf and follows us around. seems happy. doesn't eat much so have given a selection of things for her to choose from. 
let her go where she wanted last night so she ended up on the bed to sleep. woke up with her in the bed licking my feet so up nice and early! she has a little lump on her tummy which the rescue lady said is a hernia so i'm not sure if i need to get a vet to check her. 
i'll try and get a picture of her up. i can take a photo with bfs phone and send it to my email but not sure how to get it from there to here. cut and paste?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

she sounds so cute!

can't cut and paste from your computer, the photo needs to have and html address, ie be on the web. i went to myspace.com and and just registered and uploaded photos on to my profile. It's free


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks

i've got photos onto myspace  but how do i get them to here from there? it only gives the option to email them


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

right click on the photo in myspace, click properties, highlight the image url, copy, get back to 'post a reply' on here, right click and paste the url into the message, highlight the url, then click on the Img tag above


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi when i highlight the number i can't copy without clicking ok and then right clicking on the image again to copy. then i don't get the option to paste when i get to here


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

pdr's doggie!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks again


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

a pleasure! 
she is adorable by the way


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, she is DARLING! Has she taken over the house yet? lol...

I am so glad she slept on the bed with you. Perhaps you have been adopted.

:lol:


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

yea she's sort of calling the shots. spent today fencing in the garden for her to wander in. demanding 3 walks a day at present. early mornings and exercise seem to be the new routine for her (and me :shock: ). she's very affectionate and likes lots of cuddles. seems to have settled into the cottage nicely


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Very Cute!!! Hows it all going? The lump if on belly and is soft/squissy, is most likely hernia -is quite common, but always good to get checked by vet. Did you find out what your dog was eating before you got her. Is good to continue on what ever food they have been on previously then change over gradually to what you want to feed. I love the Raw Natural Food diet. or BARF diet. It is based on what a dog would eat in the wild. Also giving your new dog a small space to get used to, opening up more and more of the house gradually is good-lets them feel secure. sounds like your girl has landed herself a great home!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks

the cottage is quite small so there's not that much to get used to really. as for food the rescue lady was giving her tinned but she doesn't eat much tinned or dried or treats. so i've been giving her a bit of what i'm having and so far she seems to prefer that. the lump is on her belly sort of where the ribs start and it is soft and squidgy. i will get her checked by the vet.

it's grrrreat having her


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

I give my dog whatever I have too..but: NOT much salt at all (very bad for them) and NO CHOCOLATE. It's poison to a canine.

They do, however, love odd things like green beans and carrots. Go figure.

I am very happy your weekend "date" worked out well and that the lovely Miss Kipper will be staying.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> They do, however, love odd things like green beans and carrots. Go figure.


My german shepard loves carrots.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks i couldn't imagine giving her back now. it's such a relief when i've had to be dealing with people all day to come home to her and her doggy ways


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

my cat likes Indian food. Especially really spicy curry. The garlic and onions make him a hit with the ladeez


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

I do love a happy ending.

I'm so glad pdr that you have decided to keep that darling little dog,otherwise I would have.

She looks so pathetic and yet so adorable in the photo.

Warms my heart to see another needy doggy find a good home.

All the best cheers Shelly


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a cat that adores cantelope and cooked zuccini!


----------

